# What element would you consider yourself?



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2011)

Out of fire, earth, water, or air, which element do you most identify with? Why? Do you think it has something to do with your MBTI? I want to know


----------



## Blitz (Jan 5, 2011)

Earth and fire. But _really_ wish it was water. Don't know if it is MBTI but am sure it's inborn.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Air is by all means my favorite supernatural element but I consinder myself fire.

Fire is universal. Fire focuses on the negative. Sure the sun something almost as necessary for life as water is fire. But when you burn your finger you don't care. When s Tsumi hits your not like "Damn water!". Your not angry at the ground during an earth quake. But when you see fire your first instinct is always to put it out, 

Fire. The most under appreciated of all elements.

Fire is only useful and pretty at a distance.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2011)

Air is mine, and earth is what I wish I was. Air is flighty and crazy, always somewhat in motion, very fast and unpredictable. Earth is what I strive for - calm, peaceful, slow, steady. I am the breeze, but I wish I was a tree.

I do, however, require freedom like I require food. So air fits.


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I am like fire. I can be your best friend. But mess around me and your gonna get burned


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Water fo-sho.


----------



## ericajoy (May 20, 2011)

iNFP - water and air like club soda. can be effervescent -- can explode under pressure.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2011)

Poor Earth, no one loves it


----------



## ericajoy (May 20, 2011)

Quickbeam said:


> Poor Earth, no one loves it


Not so. I wish I were more grounded... Literally hugging trees.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2011)

Same here - calm and slow would be so nice to be. I DO hug trees!


----------



## blu (May 13, 2011)

Sky. Which is basically just air, but it sounds better.
Second choice is either water or fire.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Water: If I'm not in the water at all for like 2 days, I go crazy


----------



## emii2014 (Dec 22, 2009)

I feel like I was born water, and have a special connection to it. I just love it ~~~~


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Why Praseodymium of course.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

Water because it has a lot of power but can be calm at times.


----------



## Jackdaw (Dec 8, 2009)

I was born under a fire sign, and I'm quite happy with it too  Im more than a little bit of a pyromaniac, or possibly a pyrophilliac (is that just sex? or can you use the term to convey love? hmmm...) or something. That is ^ western zodiac-ly speaking. Orientally, I'm apparently fire and metal. I'm cool with that lol ^^

Otherwise, I'm rather fond of and connect well with earth  . Should have voted for it, shown it a bit of love lol


Reasonings... fire - energy, passion, emotion, soul. Destruction, alongside energy and life. Its a beautiful and memerising element  There are no words to describe its glory ^^ Fire warms aswell as burns. Its fragile, and powerful. A light in the darkness, or a bringer of pain. Yeah.... basically rocks. Im not saying I'm all this, I'm just showing the love ^^

Earth - Life, richness and variety. If fire could be the soul (not going into the whole five elements or more thingy here, just go with it) then earth would be the body.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

My favorite element is Unununium. You'll be forever missed.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

Palladium or Rhodium.

They are the most important catalytically active metals that I have worked with.


Nerd out. roud:


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Feb 2, 2011)

i picked air. but thats because its the closest thing to wind which is moving air. its not that my personality is like wind, its just i have always had this strange connection with this element. i love the feel of the wind, and when i feel the wind it makes me think of where it came from...or over what lands and countries it has traveled. the wind makes me feel very dreamy and thoughtful for some reason. it is unseen and yet we all know its there, water is seen even if its clear its still seen easily, but you cant see the wind. for some reason i love it when the wind is really strong and it makes that howling or whistling sound  most of the time i want to go outside to listen to it and feel it. as the wind envelops me i feel so calm even if the wind itself isnt calm. there is something about a good breeze that feels somewhat like an embrace from nature itself i love it. my second choice would have been water though. i love water just as much but i wont write a whole post on that as i would take up too much room lol

here is a poem i found in a book called "Keep a poem in your Pocket" its a childrens poem book a teacher gave me. i forgot the name of the poet who wrote this though but i memorized it and i even made it into a little song by putting a tune to it.

who has seen the wind?
neither I nor you
yet when the leaves go trembling 
the wind is passing through

who has seen the wind?
neither you nor I
yet when the trees bow down their heads
the wind is passing by


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

I voted water, but I would actually say it is ice.
Ice is frozen water, that's why I voted water.


----------



## avatarphen (Mar 25, 2011)

I chose earth because i am usually sturdy, i suppose.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Earth. (Need I say anything else?)


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Almost a complete tie between water and earth for me. My opinion over what I relate to most switches periodically. I'm leaning toward water right now, but I definitely feel strongly connected to earth as well.

So... I guess I'm mud. :tongue:


----------



## Ashtongue (Apr 4, 2012)

Air -> Gas
Water -> Liquid
Earth -> Solid
Fire -> Energy
I can see they knew about the world a long time ago.
Personally I think I'm water. Nice an' easy. But unstoppable in the right conditions.


----------



## Audrey (Dec 26, 2011)

I would say Earth. Stable, grounded, practical.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

FIAAH!!

And yeah,
SJ - Earth
SP - Fire
NT - Air
NF - Water

There are exceptions though


----------



## LQ9 (Jul 24, 2010)

I think everyone could probably identify with all the elements in some way, but I have always felt a certain affinity for water...


----------



## ShipwreckEyes (Apr 1, 2012)

Fire! Fire is passion, fire is creation, though i wish i was as carefree and spirited as air.


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have fire, but I wish for water and air.


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

I love water and Ice


----------



## DogHead (Apr 6, 2012)

Aries, ENFP. So fire is definitely the element that comes to mind.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am an ENFP. I chose Air on the poll, although I have different reasons for as why I would choose all the elements. Wind whispers, it tickles, you can't see it but it is always there. It influences water, earth, and fire. Although it is controlled by another power (scientifically speaking, air pressure ^^). Wind gives me a stirring feeling. It energizes me. Always has. It carries smells. It carries things. I like that about air. 

I also feel something for water and earth, though. Water is something that is close to me. Perhaps because from a very early age, I was brought to the beach every year. The ocean is my friend. I'm accustomed to it. Very. ^^ Water is a friend, you could say. I get along with it. I'm like water in the fact that water is easy going. It flows. It goes everywhere and becomes a part of everything. 

As for earth, I love how solid and dependent and reliable it is. That is why I am drawn to earth. Earth is what I want to be. At least, I want to have the values I attribute to it. I've always loved the feel of grass underneath my bare feet. Even gravel. Earth is something I am growing to be. I hope. ^^ I am like earth because I am influenced by so many different things. Earth is influenced by fire, water, and air. Like air I influence, and like earth I _am_ influenced. 

Fire is something I am least like. Fire is passionate and aggressive. Although like a warm hearth fire, I am warm and draw people to me - or at least, I hope I am! Fire is bright and flickering and hopeful. It is curious because it brings life and death. It is powerful, yet it can be insecure because it must have something to burn. In some ways, I am like that. 

As for another element, I would most certainly be Sound. Or Music.


----------



## instruMENTAL (Nov 20, 2011)

I am incredibly attracted to both fire and water, but comparing oneself to fire stereotypically indicates a quick temper, which I do not have, not usually. So, I went with water, and I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

being a ENTJ..my answer is completely understood. 

I chose Fire. I'm very passionate, have a bit of a ego and quick tempered.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

ENTP. I'm torn between fire and air. My temper is definitely fiery like a volcano, but things I love the most are connected to air: freedom and flying.


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I voted water by thinking about it at length, I'm definitely air. I'm flighty, changeable, sometimes unpredictable and unreliable, dreamy, detached from the world, and unlike most people I know I thrive on and welcome change. I'm also at my most serene when everything else around me is chaotic.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Darkness and air, because I'm morbid (and gothic) and freedom loving.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Air, I think. Or maybe fire. Storm would be perfect.


----------



## Petar Bachvarov (Apr 5, 2012)

Ohh the passion..... that burning inside fire ..........


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Water, well because my astrological sign Scorpio is a water sign. And the saying, "_Still waters run deep_" is apt for myself.


----------



## Larxene (Nov 24, 2011)

Light and Shadow combination. Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

Quickbeam said:


> Out of fire, earth, water, or air, which element do you most identify with? Why? Do you think it has something to do with your MBTI? I want to know


My Result for The Four Elements Test (HelloQuizzy.com: The Four Elements Test)

WATER PERSONALITY

_Creativity, Intuition, and Knowledge_

"With water as your dominant nature, you are adept at working with your senses and are a highly creative individual. You are open to new ideas and think fast on your feet, always taking the well being of others into consideration when you make a decision. You are likely devoted to making things the best they can be, and your flexibility and impulsivity open you up to try anything just to learn and grow. 

Water elements are prone to being highly sociable. Even if they are introverted, they enjoy investing in relationships and take time to understand the people around them. Water personalities have a unique ability to remember people’s feelings, which enables them to avoid hurting others. A sense of wonder, openness to new ideas, and hunger to learn new things are all hallmarks of the water element, along with an appreciation for art, music, and beauty. In excess, however, their natural altruistic nature can lead them to become paranoid or too devoted to others to the point that they overlook their own well-being."


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

INTP, Libra, etc.
My friend says she sees me as fire.
I kinda want earth.
I seem to relate more to air though.
I'm also too dense to float in water...


----------



## Tophthetomboy (Feb 18, 2012)

Air, because it's even my Zodiac Sign's element and I'm an INTP (part of the intellects), and air stands for knowledge, wisdom, and intellect.


----------



## 364unbirthdays (Apr 22, 2012)

Hm. None of them seem to make much sense to me. Probably something between water and fire.


----------



## pigeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Mud- both Earth and Water.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

A combination of fire and water. I have a lot of conflict within myself. 
I'm like water bound by fire.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm water; extremely calm and boring.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Quas & Wex. Fuck Exort.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Penis and vagina.


----------



## setzer (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm stoic and people come to me for advice, or opening up...
So earth.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

Water, though there are times when air seems a more accurate fit. Fire and earth rarely ever 

(ENFP, btw, in case the signature didn't give it away, hehe)


----------



## laikta (May 3, 2012)

Other - Metal!


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Fire first, air second.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

windwfire


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

Air, it's just how it is. Somewhat corresponds to my personality as in being aloof and having volatile internal world. It's the best metaphor I can conceive that basically covers everything. - Every atom moves freely but is affected by every other, atoms gain heat and rise then cool down and descend and so on, and so on. It has got everything you need.
Also, I love being in the wind. Sometimes it feels like I dissolve just a little and then I wonder what it'd be like to be part of the wind. But I can't really describe that.
Second would be the earth.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2012)

INFP, and I'm definitely most water. Such variety, from little puddles to the biggest oceans. Sometimes clear, sometimes deep, always seeming to reflect my surroundings but look deep and it's a whole different story. And really dark, and cold, but full of life that people rarely see. Go too deep and you'll drown. Basically water is connected with the emotions, and it reflects my emotions very well.
It's nurturing, but very dangerous.
And... stuff, and so on.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

INTJ
Other - Electricity


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

A few years ago I was an ENFsomething, and was more fire
Now I feel much more like air
easygoing, humorous and light


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

Water. Because water can change and be so many different things. But I'm also like air. It's hard to explain why, I feel like I give off a water/air vibe.


----------



## babayaga94 (May 30, 2012)

INTP
Other -> Ice, like a glacier it does not melt.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

I'd prefer Air. 

Feeds but pushes away fire
Is like water but does not need a container
And Earth does not grow fruit without air.

But I think I'm like water, slow to anger, has a temperamental inner world.

I wish I'm earth too, though. Slow and steady.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

Close enough.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I keep you warm when things go bad and light the way when the path is dark, I ignite your passion with my own....however I can also burn with anger, explode, be vengeful and consume evrything and everyone around me. All things considered I'm fire, so handle me with care lest you get burned.










XNFP Type 6.


----------



## Mamaoftwo (Apr 18, 2012)

I love water, but fire definitely fits better. My inner self is quite temperamental. I can rage out of control, but can at times be easily extinguished. I can be warm and comforting, but can also burn you.


----------



## Tebo (Jul 14, 2012)

I have water, but I want earth. :|


----------



## Kelvin (May 30, 2012)

Ice


----------



## Rinori (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow I didnt think that many people would chose ice like me. Ice is kool


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

water and earth if you consider the elements associated with a phlegmatic/melancholic. i feel more attuned to water and air, though.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I usually think of myself as air, but I've tested as fire in the past, and I can certainly see why.

I pride myself on being intellectual and unpredictable, I believe in freedom above pretty much everything else, I can be selfish and insensitive to others, I can affect the other three elements but I ultimately fall into the background somewhat. As for fire, I'm definitely energetic, passionate and enthusiastic. Interesting to watch, but stand to close and you'll get burned. But I lack the extroversion and hot-temper that seems to be more defining of a Fire type in my mind. Perhaps very hot air... Venus's atmosphere?


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Earth, liberally mixed with water. I think, in general, INFJ = water. I place some credence in the zodiac, though, and I'm a Taurus Sun, Taurus Rising and Pisces Moon...so I've got some earthen stability going on there, overlaying the watery inner landscape (the moon is supposed to indicate your emotional world, from what I hear.)


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Earth+Air, which I associate with S and T.

Oh, and yes, I'm a Taurus sun and Capricorn moon, which are both Earth signs. My rising sign is Libra, which is an Air sign.


----------



## AstralSoldier (Jun 18, 2012)

Quickbeam said:


> Out of fire, earth, water, or air, which element do you most identify with? Why? Do you think it has something to do with your MBTI? I want to know


I'm an INFJ. 

I'd have to say out of the 4 main patron elements listed, I'd have to say *MOSTLY *Water, but Fire is apart of me as well. People usually tell me I blow 'Hot, or Cold' in that I can be passionate, or calm and relaxed. I see myself as impassive, calm, and cool on the surface but underneath, passionate, idealistic, intense, and fearless. Either way, I always go with my OWN flow.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Some air-water combo ... maybe droplets whirling through the sky. I get caught up in the flow of where it's going and where it's been. 


Despite my idealization of it, I'm probably the least earthy ... it's a struggle for me to stay attached. I touch a surface only to be launched off again, like everything has springs. 

I had an experience recently that made me crave groundedness so much, I had the urge to rip soil from the earth and cram it into my mouth, by the handful. 

(I didn't do it.)


I find running relaxing because it makes me feel real. The sound and feel of my steps proves it.


----------



## Cheeseumpuffs (Apr 6, 2012)

Air. People don't seem to notice me very much. I like/require lots of space. Rather than doing things (fire burns, earth has earthquakes, water rains and floods) I don't take direct action at all really, preferring to work in the background and nudge things around (wind pushes clouds around, fans fire, etc). I'm INTP


----------



## littledazed (Jul 19, 2012)

i am like air but i want to be wateeeerrrr


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I score equally between water and air and even got fire on one test, I'd prefer to be smokey (fire and air), am Misty (water and air), and would despise being dusty (air and earth).


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol! I really like that way of terming it. Very descriptive. (Misty, dusty, smoky.) Alas, this means I'm muddy, but oh, well.


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

Helium

Sure, I'm good for a laugh, but I have genuine passions that go so far beyond my ability to change the timbre of your voice, I'm used in MRIs damn it, I'm used at the LHC to cool superconductors, and you know what?, I'm rarer than you think, so stop assuming I have nothing of use to contribute! And stop wasting me because you want a laugh!

















oh, you mean like, those elements.

Prolly Water

who knows.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

Helium, totally. I like to be myself, and I like to be simple. Fits perfectly.

Water is good, too. Just polar enough to react with so much, but not too polar. Fluid, but can crystallize with beautiful effect. A universal solvent, willing to take in just about anything else with polarity. Simple, using two of the universe's more common elements in a simple but elegant formation that makes the world work.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably earth. I don't know why, I used to think water or fire.


----------



## Setsuna (Jun 27, 2012)

I always related a lot to Hino Rei (manga version), who was the senshi of fire in Sailor Moon (we even have the same blood type and birthday ^^). As a matter of fact, it's always an element that I get paired with astrologically or symbolically or whatever. Never anything else. The Chinese, Aztecs, Celts, Native Americans, and my parents all agree. I'm far from the quindessential fire lover, though. I'm not hotheaded, quick to anger, sharp, or very action-based. 
So I actually put 'other' on the poll. Does night or shadow or something count as an element? I only ever really feel awake at night. I'm as nocturnal as they come.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

i was going to put *Fe*

but then realized that you meant _those_ elements. xD

"air" is invisible and unnoticed yet indispensable. people really only notice it if it's _not_ there, or if it flies off in a huff. 

"water" is transparent and - on large portions of the planet - ubiquitous. it never leaves any surface the same, either washing it or gradually washing it away through erosion...sometimes it stirs up a soup of mud...people would die without it, the ecosytem could not survive without it.

"earth" is grounded and settled...tends to be trusted as solid to stand on...immovable support, absolutely necessary for people to get anywhere, yet easily ignored except on those uncommon occasions when it suddenly caves under the feet.

none of those are me, because all three of those are absolutely necessary. the universe could do without me and go on as if nothing significant changed, because i'm just a fraction of a pixel of a tiny dot in a world of billions of people that is but a dot in a massive galaxy...which itself is a drop in the hollow eternities of the sea of space. so i'd say ~
. 
"fire" because nothing i feel is not intense. emotions rise up inside of me, burst into plumes of flame if i give them kindling, and consume me if i let them.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I've always related to water, but I don't know why that is since I hate change xD


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

emerald sea said:


> "air" is invisible and unnoticed yet indispensable. people really only notice it if it's _not_ there


I like that roud:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*MAGMA* = Water + Fire (lol I have to stop watching tv shows :tongue


----------



## MicahRae (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm torn between air and fire.

I'd say air because I'm spontaneous, don't like commitment and I'm 'flowy.'

I'd say fire because I'm bright, passionate, warm, and, if necessary, destructive.

I put air because that's the one that fits best in my opinion with my MBTI and Enneagram, but I think I'm both in the end.


----------



## Hanz (May 15, 2012)

Air

It's something that you can't see but can be felt, from strong winds to subtle breezes that can be unnoticed.
Air reminds me of openness, feeling free, searching, opportunities, fantasy, refreshing. The idea of "the sky's the limit" matches my value of wanting to achieve as high as I can in my long term goals. I'm especially fond of the evening sky, as I watch the wonderful stars I feel the gentle wind rushing through my hair, really gives me this relaxing feel inside. 

I better stop there before I go off in a further tangent haha, I feel like doing some creative writing now XD


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Air: I'm relaxed, easy going, and spontaneous. I don't tend to stick around long and sort of "blow away". I can roll with the changes and can be anything from calm to blusterous. I value my freedom and space and I love to travel; I'm a wanderer at heart. I also tend to be a subtle person, not usually noticed. I can be both lofty and down to earth.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm INFJ..Oddly I feel that I identify myself with 'earth' but 'water' is closely tied too.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I identify the most with the wind although in constitution I'm most akin to water.


----------



## Wikipedian (Jul 23, 2012)

Air.

Invisible but yet making my presence known.


----------



## featherfall (Jul 22, 2012)

Always associated myself with air, and I think it is linked to my MBTI, in a way. Ne-dom is a very airy way of looking at the world. Everything is constantly shifting, any particle could come in contact with any other particle if you let the scenario play out long enough, and where other elements sink air rises, rises, rises (sometimes getting out of touch with concrete reality, admittedly).


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I definitely relate to fire. I'm pretty hot headed and fiery since I love debates and often cause arguments. I can do good, but I can be very destructive too. I'm extremely passionate, both about my beliefs and romantically.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

My energy is heavy and always attached to the ground. Earth could be free in its own very unique way. There are a lot of deserted islands out there. Surrounded by water. I seem like floating in the ocean, but I'm still attached to the core of the Earth.

I think my instinctual variant has more to do with it. I'm sp dominant.


----------



## HeartOfTheWind (Aug 8, 2012)

It's interesting how one type has so many different answers! 

I've always been really fond of air. It somewhat describes me. 
My second favorite would probably be earth. It just reminds me of this warm, loyal, wise element.
Then water. Flowing, rich, beautiful. That would be cool.
Fire is my least favorite, mostly because of its association with evil. But, it too could describe me, since I do have burning passions for lots of things.

I think they all in part describe me. It's so hard to just pick one!


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

For me, it would be a combination of Air and Water. I can identify with the qualities of Air in my daily life: my daily outlook, my optimism, my adventurous nature. Water qualities define how I deal with strangers, how I treat the people I love and am devoted to, and my capacity to harmonize groups of people.


----------



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

Quickbeam said:


> Out of fire, earth, water, or air, which element do you most identify with? Why? Do you think it has something to do with your MBTI? I want to know


I think the Enneagram would be a closer match for elementals than MBTI. Motivation vs. behavior and all.

Earth, because I am stubborn, grounded and don't easily give under pressure.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Everything about me is fire. I like fire. I am born on the zodiac of the fire tiger. My horoscope Aries, which is a fire cardinal sign. I used to light things up when I was younger. I like to make my relationship exciting and never a dull moment. I'm athletic and like to run a lot.


----------



## coelho (Aug 3, 2011)

Fire, because I'm so fiery, haha. I would want to say water, because my dad is a first mate, but no. Fire is my thing.


----------



## Alvis Oswin (Jun 25, 2012)

I am somewhere in between darkness and steel. My darkness is my blindness, and my submission to skepticism, I am not enlightened, I have no means of finding the truth, as I am only human, and because I recognize this, darkness befits me. On the other hand, because people commonly criticize each other based on beliefs, I will step in to defend the victims, so I am like steel for that reason, skepticism is unbreakable. There are always questions creative enough that can be made. Can someone help me find a symbolic element that fits me better? Something specifically that is a symbolic representation of what I've described.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

At first I was going to say air, but now that I'm trying to justify it, I think that might be wrong.
I think other people probably would see me more as fire, because that's the persona or image that I portray myself as. Everyone who knows me knows that I'm a very passionate person, both in love and in values. I have my snappy moods, I'm impulsive, and (like most INFP's) I'm a fierce defender of my beliefs and of the people who are close to me. The only thing about fire that I wouldn't identify with is the whole chaotic, destructive element of it.. I stay away from drama when I can. 
I think the reason air popped into my head probably has more to do with my thought pattern than anything else.. I'm very idealistic and optimistic, always wanting the good things and trying my best to make them happen.

I like earth.. but I don't identify with it. I'm not grounded, and my head is in the clouds. And I'm just not nearly graceful enough to be water. 

What an abstract post.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 21, 2011)

Alvis Oswin said:


> I am somewhere in between darkness and steel. My darkness is my blindness, and my submission to skepticism, I am not enlightened, I have no means of finding the truth, as I am only human, and because I recognize this, darkness befits me. On the other hand, because people commonly criticize each other based on beliefs, I will step in to defend the victims, so I am like steel for that reason, skepticism is unbreakable. There are always questions creative enough that can be made. Can someone help me find a symbolic element that fits me better? Something specifically that is a symbolic representation of what I've described.


Honestly metal sounds good to me, although steel is a little off because I believe it's a manmade metal, and not so much an 'element'. 
If I had to come up with something ELSE, then I'd say Earth fits for what you've described, because it's rather unmoveable as a rule.


----------



## xXDominoXx (Aug 18, 2012)

Fire. 

My Chinese zodiac sign of fire snake suits me well. I have a very fiery nature, like my INFJ father.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Water.
When hit hard you are going to break your hand but when gently reached I will give you all I am. I'm also very flowy.


----------



## HawkStern (Aug 13, 2012)

Fire and Air.


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

I prefer water of the four. Adaptible, essential for natural life, plus I'm a Pisces lol. Although, I like Earth too. If I had to have an inner element, I'd want it to be: Water (dominant/primary), and Earth (secondary). Plus, when I think of water and earth combined, it reminds me of flowers, nature, etc., so yeah, definitely those.


----------



## Aenima__ (Jun 22, 2011)

ISFJ... and I picked Earth. Im an Capricorn as well. I believe Earth is more fitting because I am very stable... I keep things grounded and even view life, realistically.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

I am like fire. It helps that it is a creative and destructive element and my favorite symbol is the Ouroboros (cycle of creation and destruction).


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm pure fucking gold.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I selected other. Sulfur.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Water and/or Air. Calm, fairly adaptable, abstract thought, etc.


----------



## Aeloria (Sep 3, 2012)

Air. Head in the clouds, usually quiet and unnoticed, able to fly a kite.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Water, for I am dynamic.


----------



## LilacForest (Jul 15, 2012)

Air- INTJ 
Essentially because the air is associated with the sky, which is my realm of fantasy. The unknown where I feel like I'm from. The wind is freeing, vivacious, but knowledgable and majestic. Just a bit of personification. XD


----------



## My Own Worst Judge (May 6, 2012)

I'm a water ENTP. I consider myself a "social chameleon" of sorts.


----------



## Aussie (Jun 25, 2012)

Are you actually able to track the votes to associate them with the voter's MBTI, or are you relying on replies for that?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

My body consists of 65-90% of water.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

ENFJ- Air- I kind of chose air by process of elimination. First of all I took out water because I don't like it. I've always had a fear of deep water. I took out fire because I don't like being hot. I do like campfires, but that's beside the fact. Earth has worms in it and I don't like worms. Anyways air I do identify with. I can be refreshing. I can be annoying. I can be an angry tornado. Air is pretty cool.


----------



## LittleT (Aug 23, 2012)

this is interesting. I'm a taurus so I should be the erth type, but I'm more like air or water. 
I don't think horoscopes impact personality that much


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Earth or wood. Or Plant. Or thorn. Or whichever of those is aviable.


----------



## Riggs (Aug 6, 2012)

Water, although, I do think the other elements apply to me.
Water is usually what calms me the best and I love the feeling of being on a boat or just sitting out in the rain.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Fire is to me energy, passion, drive, lust and power. In the end that just appeals more to me I guess. My star sign is really earth though.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I would be leaves


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

No im the fucking plasma!!


----------



## suchfluorescent (Sep 5, 2011)

Water for me. I was a bit torn between that and air, but water tends to be a more natural state for me, whereas air's cerebral qualities are something I seem to have developed over time. At any rate, I never feel more calm/like myself than I do when in or around water.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

The element of surprise.

(Sorry if that's been said before -- I'm too lazy to go through the thread to check.)


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

Water.

Western Astrology: Sun sign, Moon sign and Rising sign in water placements (Cancer-Scorpio-Scorpio)

Chinese Astrology: Water Monkey


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

Earth and Air are the two main elements are relate to.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Darkness, not because I'm some typical evil villain, just because I feel most at peace in the dark, and I hate the light. I shower in pitch black darkness just because I feel more comfortable. I love the early hours of the morning and I love walking around outside when everyone's asleep.


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Fire has always been something I've inexplicably come to associate with myself - along with sunflowers and the Sun itself.

I wear an amulet of Apollo wherever I go. (My girlfriend wears an amulet of Artemis) <3


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

Physically, I'm fire - pale skin, but ashy-blonde hair with grayish eyes(There's a lot of speculation on the subject of my eye color, but it seems to me that it's gray-green with a teensy bit of blue). I get told I'm tall, just for my age, of course(5'5, but I don't believe I'm really so tall), but I think physically, someone who's a fire elemental would be tall. 

Mentally, I'm more like.. earth and air. I get told in personality tests that I'm water because I'm introverted, but Earth is introverted, too. Earth to me is the part of my personality that's caring, always there to listen, and quiet. But I also have the Earth characteristic of constantly worrying about things I shouldn't even be worrying about...

The Air part is when I'm in a more social mood. Free, bold, a little bit shy, but you can feel when I'm around. But I always have kind of an airy essence about me. I never really get angry, although most Air people say they get "breezy". lol


----------



## GROUNDED_ONE (May 23, 2012)

Air and Water mostly, but the way I love is most definitely Fire.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

Air, with Earth second. I don't know my MBTI type but I'm Enneagram 7w6. I feel light about a lot of things, have my head above the earth with regard to my beliefs, and tend to be difficult to pin down since my freedom is so important to me. I tend to go around things rather than flow with them or fight against. I'm passionate, but in more of a light way than fire. It's a good thing I have Earth underneath or I'd really be a space cadet.


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

I picked fire, but I'm not sure what role mbti plays here. I just like how volatile fire is, and how alive it seems to be. It's so much less static than the other elements, in a way. Even water and air aren't quite as fluid as fire.

But if I had to pick a second choice, it would definitely be Chromium, or possibly Carbon


----------



## Dippy Detective (Oct 23, 2012)

When I think of "earth" I think more along the lines of dirt and stone than trees and flowers. The nature-y side of earth could easily make people think of earth as a mothering, peaceful thing, but that's not how I see it.
That being said, I think that earth is maybe a TJ thing. Earth is solid, stoic, and slow to change. It is reliable and generally consistent compared to the other elements. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Water. I'm not wild and relentless enough for fire, nor stable and self-aware enough for earth. I'm adaptable and love to explore, but I am aware of gravity and laws that may hold me down, unlike air which is just like: I go where I please. So, water.

I do love the element though, so it's all good even if it sounds like I chose it like: "Ho hum, well I'm not any of the other elements, so I guess I'm water".


----------



## Blue826 (Oct 3, 2012)

because i obsessively try to make logical rules for these kinds of things:









as an intp, i'm somewhere stuck between water and earth. so. CLAY.
there's a lot of leeway. this is just my interpretation, feel free to make your own choices. i know an infp who is the definition of fire.


----------



## spirithawk41723 (Oct 28, 2012)

Air mostly because I am extremely flexible, a bit impulsive and general calm and aloof but I have a lot of social gravity so a bit of water. Something like clouds.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

Love,Love,love water but I am an Fire element.


----------



## 1234ideclareathumbwar (Dec 22, 2012)

Quickbeam said:


> Out of fire, earth, water, or air, which element do you most identify with? Why? Do you think it has something to do with your MBTI? I want to know


NT could be fire
NF water
ST earth
SF air
or any other way since there are 4 of both.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

INFJ/Earth


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I probably identify most with earth, but I want to be a firebender. I hate the cold.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## WindScale (Jun 16, 2013)

badwolf said:


>


Hilarious mate. :laughing:


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Definitely a water element person, and I'm ISFP.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Water because of astrology (Pisces is a water sign), but I personally feel little connection to the physical element itself and instead connect to the meaning it represents.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ENFJ and water


----------



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

Air - I'm not sure it has to do with being INFJ as much as it does my dreams. I constantly fly. My ayurveda dosha is vata. I can't sit still and watch tv, I have to be constantly moving - even while reading. I once had a dream that I was mid-air in a building up in some beams and had a fight with a faceless man. Fire shot out of my wrist and blew the guy beyond infinity. No I wasn't watching some movie before bed.

Water if I was to go by astrology - aquarius. But this has always represented fear for me, most of my dreams have water and my greatest fear being sharks. Ironically I've overcome that by making surfing part of my life. As a child I had no fear of water and would spend endless hours in the pool.

My attractions to men seem to be to those that have some kind of fire element. I'm not sure why, but that's the sense I get.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Air.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd say Earth, I am built big, and I lack emotion... so I'd say that's exactly me.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Fire. Most definitely fire. 
Because it's never really at peace and always moving with a lot of energy. I consider it to be an intense element. In a sense it's hard to contain and get to participate. I wouldn't really associate anything negative about it though. I mean certainly it's capable of destruction, but so is air, water and earth. But yes, out of the other elements I think it's the most frustrating to control.
And I never quite feel at peace inside, some part of me is always looking for some type of turbulence or adventure.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Fire I would guess.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Air bender. Most convenient bending abilities ever.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

Air. Though sometimes I associate with water as well.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Earth. It's what I'm made of and will go back to being when this flesh suit is all used up.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

well, I'm not really familiar with how others generally characterize those elements - just saying so as to not lead to faulty assumptions there. But I'd have to say Air for me because I identify with being more of an incorporeal entity - just the mind, imagination, thought, spirit. Air is floaty, not thick or heavy. Air also strikes me as neither hot nor cold, it has the capacity for both, but not generally associated with one or the other, and I feel that's similar to me since I'm usually in a 'mild' even sort of mood, but I can become filled with storm clouds or be warm and sprightly like a spring breeze. I think other people might associate Air with being 'flighty' or too changeable or shallow, but I don't personally think of it that way, perhaps it doesn't entirely make sense, but I guess in a way, the fluctuations within the air are... well the complexities _within_ but not causing the whole to change it's shape - if that makes any sense? In a way I see air as being somewhat more similar to earth, like a massive constant that just IS, even if there is movement within it. Somehow I see fire and water as more changeable or inconsistent. 

Water might be my second choice, I like the flowingness, but it also strikes me as a little too cold and depressing - possibly because it's associated with blue and I'm not really a fan of blue, and it also seems a little too conforming to things around it, I like accomodating but... water gives me the impression of being bound by the shape given it by something else. Yet I love rain and the idea of water being nurturing and refreshing. 

I definitely don't feel much identification with fire - its too intense, too energetic, too fast, and scary. 

The idea of Earth attracts me just so far as it's associated with trees and plants and naturey things, or like in fantasy woodsprites and that sort of thing, but in terms of being solid and strong and dense and heavy, not so much.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

id say Water most of all, but earth or wind secondary ..... most people who know me would say earth because i am with holding in my stance when it comes to me being hard headed but that's during an argument or something making me defensive ..... generally I believe i am more like water I am easy going, so much so you can see through me easily if you tried and I like to help and nurture people much like water does for the plants, doesn't help as well that my favorite color is blue. I feel like my hard headed-ness comes from the same properties as water you hit water hard enough it hits like a hard surface much like earth but I am adaptable and willing to subside from my hard headed-ness if you came at me a correct fashion or even came at me hard enough but slowed down and let me see or feel your perspective with enough time I'd let liquify. But come at me with the right amount of pressure and force i can turn you and be as dangerous as I am calm .... but as well like water takes allot of pressure or force lol so yea this concludes why I think water is my element :kitteh:


----------



## Sinfalcon (Jan 11, 2014)

Fire. I have a quick temper, and an ego that's easy to bruise. I hold grudges for infinities, and I have the patience of a matchstick. I self-destruct at the drop of a hat, but I will consume you if you are in my way. I'm also apparently poetic at times.

I don't think it correlates with MBTI. It's a different way of categorizing personalities.


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

Water. Adaptable, persistent and patient (although capable of unleashing all my fury)


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm an INTP and I chose water. Actually I don't like water. I would rather be fire. But I think I'm silent and deep like the ocean. Or I'm like the ebb when I need alone time and when I come back it's the flow. Also the waves fit as I have energy bursts sometimes small waves and other times high waves. And when I would want to destroy something I would be a tsunami. You underestimate the danger of the ocean.

So I guess it fits ^^ 

I think fire would always be burning I don't have enough energy for that. 
Earth is steady, seems like routine to me which I dislike.
Air is changing too quickly for my personality.

EDIT: After reading the others comments I also agree that I have a heart out of ice 
Pretty cold person. And I freeze when someone tries to hug me haha.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

assholium and dickium


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Fire & or water. Not sure.


----------



## Violet155 (May 18, 2014)

Water element!!! emotional,mysterious, nurturing, sympathetic, empathetic, imaginative and intuitive, moody, sentimental, sensitive


----------



## Argentum (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmm, with my name, I WONDER what element I could possibly be.

Oh wait, classical elements, not periodic table elements. Never mind.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Air because I'm an Aquarius and Aquarius is an air sign.


----------



## ephemeralparadox (Apr 14, 2014)

Water. I like to go with the flow.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

I looked up articles about each element and Water fits me the most.

Here's the article if you'd like to check it out.
Earth, Air, Water, Fire: Are You in Your Element? By Deborah Lipp - Beliefnet.com


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

INTJ here. Favorite element would be Air. I like to fly, I am into astronomy, both the night and the daytime skies fascinate me. I also like to watch at cloud formations.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Fire, I like vibrance, colour, and power. Something about it seems very sublime and inspires awe. Can be used in the most obvious ways to destroy and turn to ash, but can also be utilized to give warmth, shelter, protection, and healing.

Second is Air. One of the most universal symbols for freedom. Vast, and all-encompassing, when I think of air, I think of spontaneity, adventure and self-sufficiency. To be able to fly and have wings or go above any obstacle or adversity has long been a deeply inherent desire within mankind.


----------



## heartilly92 (May 28, 2014)

Earth. I like quiet, I like the outdoors, I like warmth but not heat, I like earthy colors and textures... I'm rather passionate, but fire doesn't fit me because I never get angry. Water just... doesn't seem right, and I'm rather too serious to be considered airy. I'm not sure if this truly relates to my MBTI or not. Any opinions?


----------



## Lacryma (Feb 13, 2011)

Either water or air. 
I think I more like water striving to be more like air if that makes sense...I feel air has less boudaries and is somewhat freer.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

C -- Carbon.

You can crush me, incinerate me, bury me deep underground or encase me in lead and dump me in the ocean, but I'll never go away and I'll always be there. I'll just combine with another element and make a gas or liquid or solid and continue recycling. I'm immortal.

Yes, yes I know. Carbon is not one of the four trendy choices. But "other" is there, and as requested I specified.

:wink:


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

Water, Flexible, will adjust to you but won't change. If you're gentle it will move along and be a nice, refreshing friend, but if y9ou push to hard it'll coe back and splash in your face. It saves lives and takes them. Can't live with it, can't live whitout it.


----------



## LemursGT (May 29, 2014)

Other, because none of those are elements. I was going to vote for Titanium (Symbol: Ti) ...because I am strong, resistant to reaction with others, and because Ti is at the front of my functional stack. 

Yes, I am That INTP Guy.


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

I would say I'm a fire type. Don't know much, but it sounds like me. 



> Fire people are impassioned, they are "on fire," whether with ideas, goals, or causes. They are natural leaders, as they convey their passions with an intensity that compels others to pay attention. Fire people can be as fascinating, as hypnotic, as watching a campfire. In politics, a Fire candidate might have an Air strategist working beside him, but it's Fire's face that will appear in the TV spots.


Earth, Air, Water, Fire: Are You in Your Element? By Deborah Lipp - Beliefnet.com


----------



## Magnus von Grapple (May 8, 2014)

I suppose air is the closest for me.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

LemursGT said:


> Other, because none of those are elements. I was going to vote for Titanium (Symbol: Ti) ...because I am strong, resistant to reaction with others, and because Ti is at the front of my functional stack.


Hey, me too! Titanium. And Selenium second. TiSe. Pretty cool stuff. Thanks for opening that line of thought for me.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

Earth all the way! It could have something to do with being INFJ, but I'm not sure.

It's everything I want to be:

×Calm & steady, 
×Ever changing, 
×One with nature.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I think of myself as air, but others disagree and call me a mixture of water and fire. Wouldn't those characteristics just be like air, then? I don't get what they mean.

Btw, it took me AGES to even identify with an element. I feel like none of them really fit me that well.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

INTJ, fire.


----------



## chagak (Jul 31, 2014)

INTJ. Earth.


----------



## Candy007 (Aug 5, 2014)

INFP, water


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

ESTP. Metal, Fire and Air.


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

ISFJ, water. Though I think earth would be a close second.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

I should also add water but at a bit of a distance due to its, you know, rusting and extinguishing effect. Earth is cool but doesn't really mix well with Metal and Fire well.

Heck, I might as well call myself the Avatar. :laughing:


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*ISFJ, Earth Angel. *roud:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

A I R

*whoooosh*


----------



## Chiaroscuro (Jul 10, 2012)

INTJ, air. Ni is a vast web of subconscious understanding. Impossible to reach out and grab.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP - either air or water.


----------



## Epicglitch (Jun 13, 2014)

INTP- I may realate to water, but water can also be boiled, I may be cold and easily adaptable... but if you have ever been scolded, you know it hurts like hell.

Water can also slowly, and unintentionally dregrade things over time which many people say I do.


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm a different kind of element. I (and some others) consider Darkness and Light as part of the elements- I am definitely darkness


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

ISTJ, my pick would be earth. I don't mind and I don't care for most stuff. You might be jumping from joy or falling down crying, and I would feel the same, because I can't share your feelings. I'm kind of always there for others, who simply run me over. My strength is in stability, and you could say the team needs me to keep 'em grounded. Water, fire, air - they all tend to erode me over time, but I need them around me as well, and they might shape me in forms I cannot do myself. If left alone, I'll probably won't change for a long time, then suddenly state my presense by tectonic movement, forming mountains and what-not. Under all my layers boils an everlasting fire, but you won't see it unless you dig deep enough, or I decide to show it through a volcano. I feel somewhat rare in the vast emptyness of space, but I know there are billions just like me, somewhere out there. I'm here for a while, until the sun's fire engulfs me, or God decides to obliterate me and create a new, better world with better elements.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Mud aka earth that got pissed on. Getting closer to my wish to be water.


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

Apparently I'm *Air*, and the description fits.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist (Nov 14, 2015)

Some ENTJs just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## crazydemon (Sep 15, 2015)

I identify with both fire and water. Both are unpredictable, but also have a calming effect, if you look at them. Both can be nurturing and destroying. 
I guess, I am steam.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Just came back from reading more about four elements, to juggle my memory. The water/air combination describes me quite well. 
Voted for water though since I am Pisces/water, and the combination contained water.


----------



## Nei (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm a very grounded and persistent INFP -> Earth


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd say water, I've always felt as if water is me and I am ze water. 

I'd like to be fire though, but I guess water is good too because it can be both good and bad.


----------

